# Gonal F (again)



## Angel91 (Jun 4, 2011)

I am on day 4 of Gonal F injections. I don't know if I am being paranoid, but I am already getting pains in my ovaries (especially after using the loo). Is this normal so soon? I am donating eggs, so have only been on the Gonal F and Suprecur.

With any luck, eggs will be gone on Weds, then I can get back o normal again!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I had discomfort in my ovaries from day one of the stimulation injections in my first cycle. I had 22 follicles that time. By the time of egg collection I was quite bloated and felt like I had two lumpy rocks in my belly.

If the pain is very bad then ring the clinic.

When is your first monitoring scan? Hopefully it will show you have lots of juicy eggies!


----------



## Angel91 (Jun 4, 2011)

My first scan is monday with collection planned for wednesday... although I was told I was supposed to have two scans so I am a little confused :/


----------

